# Funeral Home haunted house ideas needed.



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do an autopsy room using different cuts on meat. Like liver, heart and you can even get intestines you would have to go to a local butcher shop but they do have them. if you do it right it can be very realistic.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zombies are the first thing that comes to mind...


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, people in coffins coming out would be good.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

How much space do you have for the haunt and what kind of budget? This will help determine what you have to work with and what we can suggest.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

horrorman said:


> How much space do you have for the haunt and what kind of budget? This will help determine what you have to work with and what we can suggest.


the boss wants homemade stuff. I don't remember how big it is but its two stories tall with an embalming room, couple rooms, a big entrance, garage, and two apartments. it has a catwalk I think its called that connects two rooms from the entrance that you can look down at people. The place came with an beutiful organ, piano, and I don't know if it still has some of the equipment from the embalming room.

I figured about an funeral, zombies, and guts. but idk what else we can do or prop ideas


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a classic haunt scare, where someone is lying in a coffin, on the ground. When patrons come by, the person touches their ankles. 

You can have people rising and lowering from coffins.

You can have someone scratching, knocking, and calling, "Let me out!"


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you need help with a backstory, send me the history of the building, (people, paranormal, etc.)

You can even throw a few ghosts into the haunt.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> If you need help with a backstory, send me the history of the building, (people, paranormal, etc.)
> 
> You can even throw a few ghosts into the haunt.


ill talk to my boss and see if she knows anything about the original place


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Funeral home haunts are good for the whole fear of live burial thing. you could easily do a scene where someone is being embalmed alive with minimal props and 2 actors since you already have an embalming room. Props needed are table, a couple of bags/bottles for the IV, several feet of clear tubing, some white sheets, and appropriate lighting. Anything added beyond that is pretty much bonus material.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

SkellingtonGhost said:


> DarkManDustin said:
> 
> 
> > If you need help with a backstory, send me the history of the building, (people, paranormal, etc.)
> ...


Ok. What costume shop is it? If I'm in the area, I'd like to see the finished product.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> Ok. What costume shop is it? If I'm in the area, I'd like to see the finished product.


The Red headed Witches in Cape Coral fl. they are year long and sell halloween costumes, raves stuff, and a small room with adult toys


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

DarkManDustin said:


> Ok. Thanks.


your welcome =)


----------



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is the actual history of the building the store is at. BHM Bretlin Home Mortgage was a funeral home in the 80s. Nothing to gruesome. The two apartments up stars had someone living there to keep an eye on everything 24/7. and probley was closed for money problems. As for ghosts we do have some of our costumes moved around and things knocked over now and then. ovecly we can't use BHM as a haunt name. but he do have some ghost activity but not major stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you ever seen the _Phantasm_ movies? I think that an undertaker along the lines of the Tall Man, along with a couple of hooded followers, would be a great addition. Also, the Grim Reaper is another candidate that would be perfect to throw in.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Here are some "real" ideas...this was an estate sell of a funeral home..lots of pictures, just need some blood and gore added!

http://kwillll.blogspot.com/2011/09/funeral-home-estate-sale-dead-serious.html


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Speaking from the past 25 years experience, Funeral Homes (inside) are not usually like they are portrayed for haunts. They tend to be very plain buildings (I make the exception to my own, back home, for our building was made in the early 1800's and was large enough to justify wrought iron gates and fifty acres of land, not to mention the assorted rooms that came coupled with the fact that it was a functional living space for large, upper-class families.

In reality, though some are large and connected to lodging (as many have full-time residents who live there) most Funeral Homes are plain. Autopsy rooms, though common in haunts of this theme, for example...would not be found there. The Coroner, Medical Examiner or Hospital staff have those. Funeral Homes typically embalm the dead (though some do not even do that on site) have a viewing room or two, a sales room and an office and a few or maybe just one or two staff on hand most times, if at all.

Thereby, I would not focus on working with what the building WAS. Instead, make it what you want it to be. Add the autopsy room, the morgue full of bodies, the rows and rows of caskets. Add the slew of actors/actresses dressed in their Funeral Home attire. The Undertaker, the Mad Doctor type for the Autopsy/Embalming scene. Make it everything what people would expect from a Funeral Home themed haunt. Just keep it original, fun and creative. Really, this is a very versatile theme to work with (people already find normal Funeral Homes scary...Never figured out quite why) and I am sure you can do it.


----------



## Eerie Effects (May 16, 2013)

Here are some ideas...

Funeral wake room with an open coffin, and a creepy stalking scareactor based on the creepy old pastor from poltergeist 
After that a large walk in closet where people can jump out
Autopsy room with cadavers, 
then a freezer room with hanging frozen bodies
then catacombs with zombies and more dead bodies


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

You aught to get a zombie attack puppet. http://www.vfxsecrets.com/attack-zombie 

http://www.vfxsecrets.com/attack-zombie


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

What about the room full of hanging bodybags? (Actually, that one is pretty accurate, speaking from professional experience)

Guests could walk through, pushing them aside. One or two could write or move, either hanging or on the floor. Just if they are going to jerk violently, make sure it is NOT close enough to thwack patrons in the face. They probably will not like that.

Body Bags cannot be difficult to make. In fact, they are often cheap to buy (if you want real ones. I'd go with just making some fake ones though. Probably cheaper.)


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Another idea could be to have the viewing room with a live person in a coffin laying there. People could be told to pay their respects to the deceased and when they pass the coffin, the person lying there could then react to the viewers (opening eyes only, rising suddenly, or speaking, etc). Person in coffin wouldn't have to react for every person coming through and could just lie there and only react occasionally as I'm sure many ppl are already creeped out having to walk past a coffin or be in a funeral home to begin with like The Dullahan mentioned.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

these are on ebay for 95.99..would be easy to make, if you type in vintage mortuary or vintage funeral home, there are lots of little things for ideas







well, the picture is to small..they are road blocks that say funeral parking..if you look on ebay, you will see them


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

One thing every haunted funeral home should have is a pack of vampire wallets fluttering about, bifolds flapping away like wings, trying to suck the wallets of visitors dry...


----------

